# Reliable at Home Tank Drilling



## manny2004 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I have a established tank(110 gallon Tall) which currently has overflow box installed, looking to have the tank drilled. Would anyone have a good and reliable source that will come to the house and Drill/ install bulk head on the tank.

Water will be removed partially and covered with plastic to prevent debris entering the tank.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Check with BA, they might do it but I believe it depends on location to location. Also your whereabouts.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Try calling NAFB .... ask for John.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

manny2004 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a established tank(110 gallon Tall) which currently has overflow box installed, looking to have the tank drilled. Would anyone have a good and reliable source that will come to the house and Drill/ install bulk head on the tank.
> 
> Water will be removed partially and covered with plastic to prevent debris entering the tank.


Mark at BA Mississauga does this type of work, as he drilled my tank the same way years ago.

However, I believe the fact your tank is full of water (regardless of what level you lower it to) might be a problem. If the drilling goes wrong and a crack forms, well....you know the rest.

z


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Infact it is not difficult to drill a hole, I did it myself to all my tanks. All you need is a drill and diamond head driller( hole maker) according to the size you want. I bought my diamond head from ebay and its cheap.

First I will check what size bulkhead I am going to use, and match to the size of the diamond head driller, this way you will never go wrong. BA has different size bulkhead.

All you need is a steady hand to drill, if you have Parkinson disease then you cannot do it to be honest. Of course you need to spray water on the part that you are drilling. You can also check on Utube a lot of information as to drilling a tank


----------

